# Transmission Manual Mode >> Which one...?



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

*Driver Shift Control* (DSC) or *Electronic Range Select* (ERS)...?

_Shame on me for not checking this on the test drives I've taken_.

Personally, I'm hoping for ERS. I want the tranny to shift automatically, but I want to be able to limit the top gear...


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The Cruze will downshift as needed to prevent engine stall, and you can use the manual mode to start from a stop in a higher gear, and to set the top limit gear. You will have to manually shift up to the desired top limit gear.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DieselEnvy said:


> *Driver Shift Control* (DSC) or *Electronic Range Select* (ERS)...?
> 
> _Shame on me for not checking this on the test drives I've taken_.
> 
> Personally, I'm hoping for ERS. I want the tranny to shift automatically, but I want to be able to limit the top gear...


In manual mode it only downshifts automatically, not up. However you can get it to behave the way you would like, just have it in automatic mode until you need to tell the trans to remain in a lower gear. This is more how I use it.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Dag-nabbit... I was afraid of that.

I hear what you guys are saying...but I'd rather have a traditional range-limiter... My stupid Elantra basically has the "Driver Shift Control"...but it's useless 'cause the engine is so anemic...(the electronic nanny takes over often). Eh, the diesel may prove better with the DSC... We'll see...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DieselEnvy said:


> Dag-nabbit... I was afraid of that.
> 
> I hear what you guys are saying...but I'd rather have a traditional range-limiter... My stupid Elantra basically has the "Driver Shift Control"...but it's useless 'cause the engine is so anemic...(the electronic nanny takes over often). Eh, the diesel may prove better with the DSC... We'll see...


I guess I'm not understanding what the problem is, I mean how hard is it to press the lever up or down to shift as need? It downshifts at set speeds automatically anyway so you really only need to upshift. Also the 1.4T is not anemic so you really don't need to downshift in the 2-4gear range to accelerate. 

Have you driven the cruze? go for a longer test drive, I am sure you will have no issues with the way it works.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Our Toyota has the "range limiter" feature. It's super annoying. I'd rather have a sequential automatic where it goes into the freaking gear you put it in, especially if you're going to put paddles on the steering wheel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If the auto gearbox is any good it shouldn't need a manual override intervention unless unusual conditions are encountered. The Aussie diesel will even hold a lower gear when going down hill at lower speeds even when left in drive with your foot off the gas pedal.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Aussie said:


> If the auto gearbox is any good it shouldn't need a manual override intervention unless unusual conditions are encountered. The Aussie diesel will even hold a lower gear when going down hill at lower speeds even when left in drive with your foot off the gas pedal.


Where manual mode is useful for the 1.4T is for more "aggressive" highway passing. When you think you're going to need extra power, an early downshift will spool the turbo so there is no lag when you hit the throttle for the pass. If you're loafing around in 6th and then just hit the pedal to pass, there will be some turbo lag. Don't know about the diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

socalcruze said:


> Where manual mode is useful for the 1.4T is for more "aggressive" highway passing. When you think you're going to need extra power, an early downshift will spool the turbo so there is no lag when you hit the throttle for the pass. If you're loafing around in 6th and then just hit the pedal to pass, there will be some turbo lag. Don't know about the diesel.


The diesel drives more like a V6 at highway speeds and overtaking is a breeze.


----------

